
Show HN: Perigraph – a platform to share and discover articles - wchaering
https://perigraph.io
======
fiatjaf
Seems like a nice service that a lot of people would find useful. I, however,
can't see why someone would like to have a ton more of articles to read and
lose their lives reading interesting articles on the internet while missing
the whole context, by which I mean all the important books written since the
Genesis.

